# taking on new part time work as a hobby



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

My wife is going for some more schooling for one year. I am a Geophysicist but works mostly on service side never worked in oil and gas company.
I am thinking of picking up programming (Data science) or CFA level 1?

I am quite content in my job. I make close to 80k$ (31 yo) not much saved though just started saving 20% of my income from last one year. 
Thinking of picking hobby from above 2. I enjoy analyzing companies but I also enjoy programming and using big data for it.

Which hobby you guys think can be more fun ?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The ideas you have seem more like new lines of work (even if only part time) rather than hobbies?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Take CFA level I. That's something I would like to do in a couple years.

An aspect I really like about accounting and finance education is that you can use it to your immediate benefit in your personal affairs (investing, budgeting, taxation).

I started off in science, earning a degree in Microbiology. I believe that people who do well in scientific and technical fields usually find accounting and finance to suit their skill sets and interests.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd like to take the level 1 CFA myself. For interest sake and I'm sure it would come in handy in the future for business. What type of self study options are there?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Why not both?

I like programming, but that's a wide group, I'm not very much into Windows app macros, but Python is great, embedded is a blast, and Android is pretty nice too.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Synergy said:


> I'd like to take the level 1 CFA myself. For interest sake and I'm sure it would come in handy in the future for business. What type of self study options are there?


The only option is self-study with one all encompassing exam per year/level. No classes, no midterms, no projects, no assignments. Just one 240 question multiple choice exam after hundreds of hours of study.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> The only option is self-study with one all encompassing exam per year/level. No classes, no midterms, no projects, no assignments. Just one 240 question multiple choice exam after hundreds of hours of study.


Are there any good ressources to prepare for the exam? - self study package, online learning modules, etc. I figured one of the organizations or associations must have put together a comprehensive study package of some sort. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

For anyone interested in the CFA program, you can find information on self study programs by searching out your local members society.
http://www.cfainstitute.org/programs/cfaprogram/courseofstudy/Pages/cfa_exam_prep_providers.aspx

Here are some of the courses (including fees) offered by the Toronto Society
http://www.cfatoronto.ca/cfast/Cont...spx?hkey=64be1aa9-a55d-44f0-8038-f91a39472411


----------

